
Burning Man Seeks to Change ‘Convenience Culture,’ Boots Camp for Wealthy (2019) - masonic
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/business/burning-man-tickets.html
======
masonic
2020 gathering cancelled:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22839503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22839503)

